

Map: Where Can You Find an Affordable 1 Bedroom Near BART? - palidanx
http://ww2.kqed.org/pop/map-where-can-you-find-an-affordable-one-bedroom-near-bart-san-francisco-bay-area-oakland

======
_becky
Super interesting and useful map!

